# Мысли так, на всякий случай, для тех, кто хочет знать о позвоночнике чуть больше того, что знает



## РоманРоман (28 Июн 2018)

Довольно часто ставится диагноз: смещение пятого позвонка. И назначаются процедуры по постановке его на место. Дело доходит до того, что, чуть ли, не кувалдой готовы вправить. По своему опыту, который стал со временем исследовательским, говорю всем спинобольным, один позвонок не смещается, смещаются все позвонки поясничного отдела. Наибольшее смещение имеет первый позвонок и далее идет по снисходящей, поэтому пятый позвонок смещен меньше всего. И постановка идет с первого позвонка по затухающей, захватывая несколько позвонков грудного отдела позвоночника, движение которых едва уловимое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2018)

Роман.
Вы прикалываетесь или так действительно думаете?


----------



## РоманРоман (29 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Роман.
> Вы прикалываетесь или так действительно думаете?


Простите, многоуважаемый доктор Ступин, но я не в том возрасте, чтобы прикалываться, да еще в инете. Это я прошел и испытал практически, поэтому я не думаю, я это знаю. Дефекты позвоночника приносят адские боли, а вот самостоятельное восстановление, конкретно поясничного отдела, процедура даже очень кайфовая. Прошу прощения у всех и еще раз у доктора Ступина, но если вам что то не известно, то это не значит, что этого не может быть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2018)

Роман. Если уж приняли решение разобраться, то начините с терминологии, не пугайте своих коллег по болезни.

1. Довольно часто ставится диагноз: смещение пятого позвонка.
Нет такого диагноза. Есть листез, и то это не диагноз, а состояние позвонка. Диагноз, это-инфаркт. инсульт, люмбалгия...
....Довольно часто боль в позвоночнике бывает вертеброгенной и среди множества причин боли есть и листез позвонка.. если вы имеете это виду?

2. И назначаются процедуры по постановке его на место..
Нет таких процедур в медицине. Есть такие операции при листезе, но не при всяком и не всегда.

3. Дело доходит до того, что, чуть ли, не кувалдой готовы вправить...
Если речь о мануальной терапии, то она вообще не работает со смещениями - листезами, поскольку это патологические-невозвратные блоки, а мануальная терапия это работа с функциональными-обратимыми блоками (относительно здоровыми), и больными мышцами. Как и грыжа-это патологический блок.

3. По своему опыту, который стал со временем исследовательским, говорю всем спинобольным, один позвонок не смещается, смещаются все позвонки поясничного отдела. Наибольшее смещение имеет первый позвонок и далее идет по снисходящей, поэтому пятый позвонок смещен меньше всего. И постановка идет с первого позвонка по затухающей, захватывая несколько позвонков грудного отдела позвоночника, движение которых едва уловимое..
То есть вы пытаетесь как раз объяснить, что в пятом больном позвонке минимальная нужна работа, а в рядом лежащих относительно больного - можно и надо поправить, чтобы он начали работать вместо больного. Так правильно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (29 Июн 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Довольно часто ставится диагноз: смещение пятого позвонка. И назначаются процедуры по постановке его на место. Дело доходит до того, что, чуть ли, не кувалдой готовы вправить.


Это вы пишете на основе своего личного опыта? Может поделитесь? (У меня тоже листез пятого позвонка - L5. Не вправлял и не собираюсь).


----------



## РоманРоман (30 Июн 2018)

> Это что-то с бедреным нервом. Либо на уровне корешков, либо его зажимает подвздошно-поясничная мышца. Если ЭНМГ хорошее, то значит зажимает мышца. При этом и поясница может клинить. Но, как это проверить, не знаю.
> Вот и я не знаю и во всем запутался.


Вот человек знает правильную терминологию, а "запутался". Уважаемый доктор Ступин, вот скажи мне мануальщик на первом приеме, что у меня листез 5 позвонка, я бы до сих пор думал бы, что это такое? А так сказал, что смещен 5 позвонок, будем править? И правил, 5 сеансов. И после этого было хорошо ровно полутара суток, а потом встало все на свои места и несколько последних посещений результата не дали. Причина здесь одна, оставшиеся 4 смещенных позвонка вернули его на место смещения. Ведь вся эта терминология нужна вам - докторам для общения между собой.
Между больным и смещенным позвонком нет никакой разницы? Думаю, будь мой 5 смещенный позвонок больным, операции мне было бы не избежать.
 И еще, уважаемый доктор Ступин, я всего лишь делюсь результатами исследований, которые мне устроил мой организм.

Операция, операция, делать или подождать?  Проблема межпозвонкового диска сродни проблеме с фурункулезом, по простому - с чирьем. Не вина н/х в том, что операция не имела успеха. Ну не дошла еще медицинская наука до истинного момента для ее проведения. В годы моего детства, юности, да и молодости чирьи пытались вырезать, как только они появлялись и резали до тех пор пока они не созреют. А потом просто выдавливали и боль затихала... Так и с межпозвонковым диском, нужно дождаться, пока его состояние стабилизируется, т.е. проблема диска должна созреть. Процесс длительный, для человека больной и изматывающий.
Проблема еще в том, что медицина далека от познаний истинной причины нарушения целостности межпозвоночного диска.


----------



## AleksSeich (30 Июн 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Операция, операция, делать или подождать?  Проблема межпозвонкового диска сродни проблеме с фурункулезом, по простому - с чирьем. Не вина н/х в том, что операция не имела успеха. Ну не дошла еще медицинская наука до истинного момента для ее проведения. В годы моего детства, юности, да и молодости чирьи пытались вырезать, как только они появлялись и резали до тех пор пока они не созреют. А потом просто выдавливали и боль затихала... Так и с межпозвонковым диском, нужно дождаться, пока его состояние стабилизируется, т.е. проблема диска должна созреть. Процесс длительный, для человека больной и изматывающий...


Слушайте, ну причем тут инфекция (фурункул) и грыжа диска? Какое созревание грыжи? что за бред Вы несёте?)


----------



## РоманРоман (30 Июн 2018)

@AleksSeich, ну если вам не интересно новое, проходите мимо. Тема создана для тех, кто хочет знать больше того что знает.
Если вы чего то не знаете, это не значит, что этого не может быть.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (30 Июн 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Проблема еще в том, что медицина далека от познаний истинной причины нарушения целостности межпозвоночного диска.


Читал недавно такую гипотезу, что во всём виноваты спазмы мышц спины (может из-за присутствия триггерных точек). И позвонки могут чуток не так встать из-за этих спазмов. И грыжа, как следствие от них. И прежде всего надо бороться с этими спазмами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2018)

@РоманРоман, у Вас тема есть?


----------



## РоманРоман (30 Июн 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Читал недавно такую гипотезу, что во всём виноваты спазмы мышц спины (может из-за присутствия триггерных точек). И позвонки могут чуток не так встать из-за этих спазмов. И грыжа, как следствие от них. И прежде всего надо бороться с этими спазмами.


Свою и значительную роль играют и мышцы, но они всего лишь посредники между дисками и истинной причиной, создающей эту проблему. Я не знаю, что такое тригерные точки, но точно знаю, что без причин они возникнуть не могут. И на сколько я понимаю ваши знания про них, облегчения вам не приносят.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @РоманРоман, у Вас тема есть?


Простите, доктор Ступин, если не жаловаться на свои болячки, не пересказывать прочитанное где нибудь, а просто высказать результаты многолетних, личных, исследований, то это не является темой? С возрастом и плотной занятостью вы могли уже забыть, но в молодости, даже учась в институте, вы сталкивались с тем, как в штыки принимается научным сообществом все новое, что перечит их устоям. Возьмем, хотя бы, как принимался прибор Илизарова, пока им не воспользовалась известная на весь мир личность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Простите, доктор Ступин, если не жаловаться на свои болячки, не пересказывать прочитанное где нибудь, а просто высказать результаты многолетних, личных, исследований, то это не является темой? С возрастом и плотной занятостью вы могли уже забыть, но в молодости, даже учась в институте, вы сталкивались с тем, как в штыки принимается научным сообществом все новое, что перечит их устоям. Возьмем, хотя бы, как принимался прибор Илизарова, пока им не воспользовалась известная на весь мир личность.


Жалуйтесь на что хотите и лечите СЕБЕ как хотите. Вправляйте и вставляйте что хотите СЕБЕ и как хотите.
Но не придумайте того, чего нет и не путайте пациентов которые хотя разобраться, для которых создан форум.
Если у вас на этом месте блок патологический, тот от лечения такого будет только хуже.
Хуже не стало, значит либо блока нет, либо врач все сделал правильно (и не важно что он говорим и как вы поняли), либо организм умнее всех.
Нет темы, нет понимания что и как лечите.

С аппаратом Илизарова Вы путаете методологию и рекламу.
У него была правильная методология, и реклама этому помогла.
У вас неправильная методология.
Разбираться Вы не хотите, хотя это не медицина, а физика и механика и уж в этом разбираются все.

На форуме уже есть несколько таких тем про мышцы, про УВТ, теперь будет про "смещение".

Хотите разобраться, начинайте с себя. Поймите что там в вас, внутри, патологического и не будет функционировать, как прежде, уже никогда, и что временно не функционирует и что и как можно восстановить и вернуть.

Снимки в студию!


----------



## РоманРоман (1 Июл 2018)

Лукавите, доктор Ступин. Я создал тему для тех, кому данный форум уже не может помочь разобраться, ибо исчерпаны все познания медицины, которые, в общем то, не велики в познании человеческого организма. Люди сделали по нескольку операций, а результат нулевой и никто им не может дать объяснение в неудачном исходе этих операций. Причина здесь одна, не установлена истинная причина данного недуга. Ну а те кто еще не прошел все круги ада, не стоит интересоваться моей информацией. Снимки делает компьютер. Компьютер работает по программе. Программу ему пишет человек... А человеку свойственно ошибаться. Об этом, на подобном сайте, пишет ваш коллега, много лет проработавший на производстве подобных снимков. Ну а  рентгеновские снимки дано не каждому прочитать. Жалоб у меня никаких нет. И напрасно вы, уважаемый доктор Ступин, лишаете спинострадальцев, испробовавших все познания медициныи н е получивших положительного результата, узнать новое в данной области. Да, вы правы, живой организм есть умное создание, ему нужно только найти правильную помощь и он сам будет себя восстанавливать, что и происходит со мной...

Если вам что либо не известно, это не значит, что этого не может быть.


----------



## AleksSeich (1 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Ну если вам не интересно новое, проходите мимо. Тема создана для тех, кто хочет знать больше того что знает.
> Если вы чего то не знаете, это не значит, что этого не может быть.


И что нового вы пишите? Пока только воду льёте.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июл 2018)

_@РоманРоман,  И на сколько я понимаю ваши знания про них, облегчения вам не приносят_
Приносят Роман! Это проверено. Есть такой доктор Лукьянов в Кисловодске он успешно лечит путем уничтожения триггерных точек. Есть пациенты, я с ними общался, кому действительно это помогло!
Вот вам информация про тригерные точки.






_С возрастом и плотной занятостью вы могли уже забыть, но в молодости, даже учась в институте, вы сталкивались с тем, как в штыки принимается научным сообществом все новое, что перечит их устоям. Возьмем, хотя бы, как принимался прибор Илизарова, пока им не воспользовалась известная на весь мир личность._
С этим я с вами согласен!

@РоманРоман, Вы конечно хорошо пишите, интересно. Но практического применения пока так и нет к сожалению. Что вы конкретно предлагаете?


----------



## РоманРоман (5 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Приносят Роман! Это проверено. Есть такой доктор Лукьянов в Кисловодске он успешно лечит путем уничтожения триггерных точек. Есть пациенты, я с ними общался, кому действительно это помогло!
> Вот вам информация про тригерные точки.


Но вам то это не помогает. А разные там триггерные точки....., а зачем мне про них знать, я ведь не пишу научные труды по медицине. Не знание этого и всего того, что знаете вы и помогло мне решить проблему с позвоночником, ибо мне неначем было зацикливаться. При чем без финансовых и физических затрат, с минимальным расходом времени...
Вылеченные Лукъяновым тоже со своей спиной на ТЫ. Но там большие финансовые, скорее всего, и временные затраты.
Можете мне сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> @РоманРоман, Вы конечно хорошо пишите, интересно. Но практического применения пока так и нет к сожалению. Что вы конкретно предлагаете?


Дык в предыдущей теме я вам объяснил, что нужно сделать.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Но вам то это не помогает. А разные там триггерные точки....., а зачем мне про них знать, я ведь не пишу научные труды по медицине. Не знание этого и всего того, что знаете вы и помогло мне решить проблему с позвоночником, ибо мне неначем было зацикливаться. При чем без финансовых и физических затрат, с минимальным расходом времени...
> Вылеченные Лукъяновым тоже со своей спиной на ТЫ. Но там большие финансовые, скорее всего, и временные затраты
> Можете мне сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами?


Я к Лукьянову не ездил у меня финансы не позволяют.
Что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом? Много общего. Самочувстве человека зависит от состяния мышц. Если где-то какие-то мышцы зажаты, то и органы начинают плохо работать.
Самого главного ответа от вас я так и не услышал, как вы предлагаете лечиться?


РоманРоман написал(а):


> Дык в предыдущей теме я вам объяснил, что нужно сделать.


В какой предыдущей? Какие конкретно манипуляции? Все что я пока вычитал, это то что нужно править не только пятый позвонок, а всю поясницу. Это понятно. Что дальше? Чем будим править?


----------



## РоманРоман (5 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> В какой предыдущей? Какие конкретно манипуляции? Все что я пока вычитал, это то что нужно править не только пятый позвонок, а всю поясницу. Это понятно. Что дальше? Чем будим править?


В теме ....истина где то рядом.
Организм сам все выправит, нужно только запустить этот механизм.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я к Лукьянову не ездил у меня финансы не позволяют.
> Что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом? Много общего. Самочувстве человека зависит от состяния мышц. Если где-то какие-то мышцы зажаты, то и органы начинают плохо работать.
> Самого главного ответа от вас я так и не услышал, как вы предлагаете лечиться?


А что зажимает мышцы?


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июл 2018)

Миофасциальный реализ! А потом эти уже зажатые мышцы ломают и сдвигают позвонки!


----------



## РоманРоман (5 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Миофасциальный реализ! А потом эти уже зажатые мышцы ломают и сдвигают позвонки!


Какова причина этого самого реализа?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Дык в предыдущей теме я вам объяснил, что нужно сделать.


Заинтриговали. Куда смотреть? А то во всех ваших постах вижу одни только намёки и не одного конкретного совета.


----------



## РоманРоман (5 Июл 2018)

В теме ....истина где то рядом


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Июл 2018)

@РоманРоман. Пересмотрел ваши посты. Единственный совет обнаружил, что надо взглянуть на проблему "прощее" и начать надо с простого. Это всё, что я накопал. Я рад, что у вас всё хорошо с позвоночником.
А, вот оно! Перекись водорода! То есть прикладывание салфетки с перекисью лечит все проблемы с мышцами и позвоночником!? Оригинально!


----------



## РоманРоман (5 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, для начала нужно принять мою информацию без оглядки на все ваши познания и авторитеты.


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Июл 2018)

Можете мне сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами? сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами??
   Общее между этими органами - кровеносная система, обеспечивающая их питанием и уносящая отходы их жизнедеятельности. Да, и все остальные органы связаны кровеносной системой. Но я остановился на перечисленных потому, что вместе с становлением поясничных позвонков на их исконное место, как по мановению волшебной палочки, их проблемы исчезли сами собой: не стало пожизненной изжоги, появился брюшной пресс, перестали болтаться зубы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Можете мне сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами? сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами??
> Общее между этими органами - кровеносная система, обеспечивающая их питанием и уносящая отходы их жизнедеятельности. Да, и все остальные органы связаны кровеносной системой. Но я остановился на перечисленных потому, что вместе с становлением поясничных позвонков на их исконное место, как по мановению волшебной палочки, их проблемы исчезли сами собой: не стало пожизненной изжоги, появился брюшной пресс, перестали болтаться зубы.


Зарядку стали делать. Все правильно!


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Июл 2018)

Ну, периодически, я ее всегда делал, при чем, не зависимо от времени суток, а от потребности организма, как это делают кошки и собаки, а им это дано природой. А в искуственно созданной человеком зарядке, потребности, на данном этапе моего состояния, мой организм не испытывает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Никто не испытывает!
Желания тренироваться неси у кого не встречал, кроме качков, но там другое!


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Июл 2018)

А че, делать зарядку и тренироваться одно и то же?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2018)

Есть три уровня ЛФК
- лечебный
- восстановительный
- тренировочный
Что и когда - есть темамна форуме где все раскрыто, нашли?

Вы путаете спорт и ЛФК.
Спорт никому нельзя.
ЛФК, всем нужно.

А Вы знаете что у мануальной терапии и ЛФК, одна совместная цель?


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Какова причина этого самого реализа?


Перенапряжение мышц. Дело в том, что ткани у всех людей разные. Разные в плане жесткости. У женщин они более пластичные чем у мужчин в цело. Но бывает и мужчин достаточно пластичные как у меня например.
Что происходит дальше. Мы живем в социуме, выполняем какую-то работу не задумываясь над тем, а какая максимальная нагрузка полезна для нашего тела. У всех она разная. Это зависит именно от тканей. Вон пример. У меня сосед на даче, то который в 70 лет штангу свободно тягает. У него ткани жесткие от природы, гнется тело не очень хорошо, за то сильное. Так он и таскает тяжести. А у другого ткани мягкие, слабые ему нельзя тяжести, нельзя длительную статику, ему больше двигаться надо и т.п.

_@РоманРоман, Какова причина этого самого реализа?_
Еще раз отвечаю. Так вот мы люди эксплуатируем свои тела за частую не в соответствии со своими возможностями! Мы работаем на той работе которая больше нравится или больше денег, или еще какие причины. Отсюда и получаем проблемы. 
Почему у всех такие разные ткани? Это вопрос не ко мне. Это вопрос к создателю!
Тут вопрос в другом. Я считаю, что в 14-16 лет каждого человека, должны обследовать на предмет особенностей строения тела, типу тканей и т.п. И выдавать ему дорожную карту, типа инструкции по эксплуатации тела. Какие нагрузки ему будут не вредные, каким видом деятельности ему бы надо заниматься. Понятно что не все это поймут, но постепенно если *довести это до определенной культуры*, по эксплуатации своего организм, люди будут меньше мучиться с позвоночником.
Все что я здесь написал. Это не я придумал. Это придумал человек, который 40 лет занимается массажем, мануальной терапией. С этим человеком я общался лично не раз.
А когда нагрузка на ткани превышает пределы допустимого, возникают спазмы, триггреные токи, МФС и т.п., потом все эо разрушает позвонки, грыжи и люди страдают мучаются. Это понятно что в общем. Есть еще такие проблемы как сколиозы, травмы.
Так что первопричина в мышцах, а не позвонках. Вообще я уже давно заметил самочувствие очень четко зависит от состояния мышц. Надо беречь мышцы и правильно за ними следить и не перегружать.

А мы же как. ХА........ Весна дачный сезон, всю зиму торчали на диване, а сейчас бац, приехал уработался огороде, потом ой, что-то меня продула, спина болит........гиподинамия.

@РоманРоман, Забыл еще добавить. Важно, чтобы питание было у человека то, которое надо именно ему. А не какое попало. От этого тоже многое зависит. Не зря придуманы аюрведическое питание по дошам. Интуитивно к концу жизни человек приходит к правильному питание более менее. Он просто понимает методом проб и ошибочно от чего ему лучше, а "от чего живот болит".


РоманРоман написал(а):


> Можете мне сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами? сказать, что общего между изжогой, брюшным прессом, слабыми деснами??
> Общее между этими органами - кровеносная система, обеспечивающая их питанием и уносящая отходы их жизнедеятельности. Да, и все остальные органы связаны кровеносной системой. Но я остановился на перечисленных потому, что вместе с становлением поясничных позвонков на их исконное место, как по мановению волшебной палочки, их проблемы исчезли сами собой: не стало пожизненной изжоги, появился брюшной пресс, перестали болтаться зубы.


Изжоги у меня нет! Была, но сейчас уже давно нет. Накачать брюшной пресс. Хороший вопрос как? Я пробовал. Из всех способов только знаю это груз ложишься на живот и дышишь. Другие способы разбалтывают поясницу к сожалению. А за зубами я слежу, лечить вовремя хожу.
Кстати про пресс я вам вот видео посмотреть нашел.


----------



## РоманРоман (8 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть три уровня ЛФК
> - лечебный
> - восстановительный
> - тренировочный
> ...


Все это интересно с ЛФК, но дело в том, что у меня идет естественное восстановление организма, пусть медленно, но уверенно. Возможно, добавочные упры этот процесс вполне могут ускорить, но "мне некуда больше спешить..."
Я не могу путать спорт и ЛФК, ибо я никогда этим не занимался и не занимаюсь.
Ну а спорт, нужен здоровым людям и он, как и ЛФК, делится на 2 категории, профессиональный и любительский. Любая профессия имеет свои специфические заболевания, спорт не исключение. Здоровый организм сам требует повышенной нагрузки, которую, при современном жизненном укладе, можно получить только в спорте.
А нужности ВСЕМ ЛФК вопрос филосовский. Вот сейчас я работаю на работе про которую говорят:работаю по монтажу, где посижу, где полежу. Это значит, что 10 часов из 12 я меняю сидячее положение на лежачее. Иногда бывают моменты, что нужно быстро встать и пойти метров за 500-700 выполнить свои профессиональные обязанность, а потом еще пройти до дома 4 км. Казалось бы, что без каких либо упров здесь не обойтись, как минимум потянуться. Ан нет, встал, взял инструмент и пошел, как будто и не лежал. А все время был в движении.
О общности цели мануальной терапии и ЛФК я не задумывался, но на данный момент ничего не имею против этого. А вот конечный результат их мне интересен - в итоге какой механизм запускается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2018)

Весь разговор по научному -  о саногеннзе - самовыздоровлении
Тогда задам другой наводящий вопрос, не научный : как лечили боль в спине 150 лет назад (сами понимаете, что тогда от чего болит не знали, просто - болит спина)? Кокой основной метод лечения?
И какая поговорка это все описывала?


----------



## РоманРоман (9 Июл 2018)

Не, лично не знаю, ибо так давно я не жил еще. Но по рассказам старых людей знаю, что так давно была профессия - БАБКА. Не поверить этому я не могу, потому что сам много лет спасался лечением БАБКИ. 
Поговорку не знаю, не слышал.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Июл 2018)

@РоманРоман, Так у вас просто идеальная работа для вашего возраста. Вот вы естественно и выздоравливаете!
_Вот сейчас я работаю на работе про которую говорят:работаю по монтажу, где посижу, где полежу. Это значит, что 10 часов из 12 я меняю сидячее положение на лежачее. Иногда бывают моменты, что нужно быстро встать и пойти метров за 500-700 выполнить свои профессиональные обязанность, а потом еще пройти до дома 4 км._
Нагрузок нет больших, в тоже время есть движения. Идеально для позвоночника.
Но здесь весь вопрос еще вот в чем. Вас данная жизнь устраивает. Вы психологически уравновешен, ваш организм ничего не требует от жизни. Но так к сожалению не у всех. Разным людям нужно от жизни разное. Но не всегда их тело способно выполнять свои же потребности. Соседу на даче 70 лет ему огород копать подавай, другой по моложе хочет в горы лазить, вести активных образ жизни. У меня матери чуть по больше чем вам. Так она бегает по городу, в день наверное 15 км не меньше наматывает. Не может на месте сидеть. Имея ваш примерно образ жизни я наверное бы вылечился. Но это к сожалению меня не устраивается. Я тоже люблю более активный образ жизни. И за это получаю обострения.
Правильно. А у моего тестя вот именно такой же образ жизни как и у вас (он чуть постарше вас). Он тоже по молодости мучился со спиной. А сейчас не мучается, все прошло, забыл уже. Живет себе никуда не рвется. ЛФК он никогда не делал и спортом не занимался!


----------



## РоманРоман (9 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100,  Эть вы какой прыткий на скорые выводы, при чем, не зная глубины вопроса! Это сейчас, последний год у меня такая работа. Устраивает меня эта работа тем, что я отдыхаю на ней от работ на собственной даче в 20 соток.В основном моя жизнь трудовая прошла на стройке и в кабине трактора. Проблемы со спиной пришлись как раз на этот период. Да и соседа своего вы знаете так себе, поверхностно. Спортом я не занимался по причине отсутствия здоровья. Сейчас с удовольствием сходил бы в гималаи, да вот финансы не помогают. Правда, частично замещает их, гимали, работа на перекрывании крыши.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Июл 2018)

@РоманРоман, Ну я же ис казал, что у вас идеальная сейчас работа. Всем бы такую, да еще бы денег платили за неё, чтобы хватало на хлеб и бензин. А большинство вкалывают, чтобы заработать.

Понятно. Вы на стройке и угробили позвоночник. Трактор это очень вредно, для спины, там подвеска никакая, все ямы через позвоночник амортизируются. А дача у меня тоже 20 соток, я знаю, что это такое. Сейчас у меня там растет только газон и не более того, т.к. я пришел уже к выводу зачем там угроблять здоровье.

_В основном моя жизнь трудовая прошла на стройке и в кабине трактора. _
Так это вы сколько так отработали? Когда проблемы со спиной начались?
Я так понимаю раз вы смогли работать на тракторе, на стройке, то здоровье у вас не такое уж и плохое было. Конечно смотря с чем сравнивать. Мое например закончилось еще 29 лет, 7 лет назад.
Нет соседа я знаю не поверхностно. Я знаю всю его биографию. Он Шахтер всю жизнь в шахте отработал обычным рабочим. Он мастер спорта, штангу поднимал. Не знает, что такое грыжа диска. Он до сих пор с молодым помогает столбы электрические в обществе менять. У него если бы не забитые сосуды в ногах, то вообще мог бы еще километрами ходить за грибами.
Но это все генетика. У него ткани такие в теле. Я сам щупал сравнивал. Ему вот больше 70 лет, а тело не очень то дряхлое. Если сравнивать с другим соседом с другой стороны, тот развалина, но у него там и мышцы все как тряпки. А у этого прямо я удивился упругая деформация в мышцах. Я понимаю, что он качается. Но тот сосед у которого все висит, он тоже как ни странно мастер спорта, правда не в тяжелой атлетике, а легкой.
Так, что тут 70% - это генетика, а 30% это твои мозги!
А финансы их и нет потому, что не хватает здоровья. Вся причина в этом. Я всегда говорил, что я все могу и все умею, дайте мне пару запасных позвоночников и я заработаю столько сколько нужно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Не, лично не знаю, ибо так давно я не жил еще. Но по рассказам старых людей знаю, что так давно была профессия - БАБКА. Не поверить этому я не могу, потому что сам много лет спасался лечением БАБКИ.
> Поговорку не знаю, не слышал.


Бабка может и приходила, травки заварить и самогоном растереть.
А лечили самым проверенным тогда методом: ОЛЕЖАТЬСЯ!
И сроки отлежаться были тебе - кто две недельки, кто три месяца, а кто и год.
Как боль позволяла вставили и ходили сперва по дому, потом во двор посидеть на завалинке, потом посидеть и отбить косу старейшую сыну, поскольку сам косить не может, а руки уже работать могут и так далее по нарастающей. Принцип ясен- та же лфк от лечебной, через восстановительную, к тренировочной.
И поговорка Русская про это - время лечит все!

И опять вопрос - почему все же медицина победила этот подход. 
Почему мужика втроем клади на телегу и везли к дохтору, как только доктор сельский появился. Кстати как Вы думаете везли сере день лежания или через две недели, если не встал мужик?


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Июл 2018)

_@Доктор Ступин, Бабка может и приходила, травки заварить и самогоном растереть._
И пчел поставить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> _@Доктор Ступин, Бабка может и приходила, травки заварить и самогоном растереть._
> И пчел поставить.


Почему нет. Вполне народный способ активации обмена веществ. К томуже можно спело применять, поскольку всему у кого была аллергия на пчёл умерли ещё в детстве, поскольку в те времена пчёлы кусали всех обязательно ещё в детстве.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,_ Вполне народный способ активации обмена веществ._
Согласен именно это они и делают эти пчелы. Стимулируют организм и он начинает немного лучше работать.
Ну, а аллергия - это естественный отбор.


----------



## РоманРоман (10 Июл 2018)

Интересная ситуация, все, кто коим либо боком связан с проблемой спины, во всем винят мышцы, считая, что перед ними больше нет никаких органов. Ан нет, есть! И является этот орган тягловой лошадью всего человеческого организма, а мышцы, это уже телега. А как известно из истории, телегу впереди лошади не ставят.
Зарождение жизни человека начинается со слияния яйцеклетки со сперматозоидом, эту аксиому знает подавляющая часть человечества. В этой связке есть один единственный, готовый к выполнению своих непосредственных функций, орган под названием кровеносная система. Все остальные органы есть сгустки материи, напоминающие общими очертаниями будущие органы. И вот, от того как будет работать эта система, и зависит насколько здоровым родится малыш. Так ведь и это еще не начало.
Полноценность и качество кровеносной системы зависит от того насколько вызревший сперматозоид оплодотворит яйцеклетку...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2018)

Обычно все винят мышцы и позвоночник.
Вы - сперматозоиды!

А не задумывались, почему у одного седеют волосы быстрее, а у другого нет?
Подскажу, есть два ответа.
От...
От...


----------



## РоманРоман (28 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Другие способы разбалтывают поясницу к сожалению. А за зубами я слежу, лечить вовремя хожу.


А вот скажем, своими лечеными во время зубами можете щелкать персики?
Ну а пресс я не качал и не качаю. До момента выздоровления позвоночника у меня его и не было, как и всех остальных мышц. Как часть тела они конечно были, но не в рабочем состоянии, так в полудремном состоянии, никогда не напрягались. А вот как только заработала полноуенно кровеносная система, мышцы наполнились энергией и сразу появился пресс. Жаль, что это произошло в возрасте, в котором уже прекратился рост мышц!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Обычно все винят мышцы и позвоночник.
> Вы - сперматозоиды!
> 
> А не задумывались, почему у одного седеют волосы быстрее, а у другого нет?
> ...


Ну к Вашим двум я добавлю свой третий ответ: так выстроились гены, которые всегда находятся в движении и за которыми гоняются медицинские светила всего мира.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2018)

Это первый ответ - генотип
А второй - фенотип.
Так что сперматозоиды виноваты наполовину, на вторую половину - сам человек

Третьим можно считать травму, но тут как договориться - она третья или часть второго.


----------



## РоманРоман (29 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, 
И где же эти ...типы были, скажем, 2 поколения назад?! Сейчас очень много 20-30 летних уже седых, а вот их деды, да и отцы большинства, седыми становились перед самой пенсией или после нее. Вот тут скорее всего и есть заслуга человечества, а конкретно, светила химической науки, в первую очередь в купе с атомщиками. Благодаря им гены цвета волос находятся где то в глубокой яме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2018)

То идём дальше, от сперматозоидов до атома!
Но в главном вы правы - генотип теряем, фенотип портим.


----------



## РоманРоман (4 Авг 2018)

"Я рекомендую Вам найти грамотного специалиста-в"
Довольно часто встречается данный совет, но ни один, его дающий, не дает развернутого объяснения, каков он грамотный специалист и как его найти?!
Пришел я к одному специалисту, ожидают приема две женщины, ведут меж собой беседу. Одна постоянная уже пациентка, другая новичок... Беседа заканчивается словами:помогает не очень, но идти больше не к кому.
Прихожу к другому, здесь уже довольно много народу, но по скольку здесь специалист ведет прием с 2 помощниками, очередь продвигается не быстро, но чувствительно. Когда осталось 2 человека, я воспрянул духом - 2-3 минуты и примут меня. Но не тут то было, приемная бысторо наполнилась пациентами до предела... И так повторилось несколько раз, пока смогли принять меня, но ожидание стоило того! Возраст пациентов данного специалиста начинается от самых юных грудничков. За время месячного посещения данного специалиста, я ни разу не услышал сомнительного отзыва о его лечении.
Оба эти специалиста вели и ведут прием по записи.
Думаю, что всем больным было бы интересно узнать от докторов  ответ на этот вопрос.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

@РоманРоман, Так вы самого главного не написали. Как вы свою кровеносную ситему та лечите?


----------



## РоманРоман (13 Авг 2018)

Не редкостью бывает удивление больных тем, что доктора,работающие руками, работают лишь с одной мышцей, а не со всеми. По своему они правы, ибо все мышцы взаимосвязаны и изменения в одной, приводят к изменениям в другой, но это мнение ошибочно. Жаль, что доктора этого не могут объяснить. Мышца перестает работать по одной причине, не считая травмы, от недостаточного питания из за сбоя работы капиляров. И вот доктор, воздействием на них через мышцы, восстанавливает их работу, после чего и остальные мышцы возвращаютсчвозвращаются в исходное положение самостоятельно.


----------



## Evpatiy (13 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @РоманРоман, Так вы самого главного не написали. Как вы свою кровеносную ситему та лечите?


Так он это дело Вам и не напишет.Только за денежку))



Рекламную так-сказать площадку себе нашел,в виде профессионального форума ))


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Так он это дело Вам и не напишет.Только за денежку))
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 131650
> 
> Рекламную так-сказать площадку себе нашел,в виде профессионального форума ))


Понятно! Вот он какой корыстный человек! А я думаю, чего он тут все юлит. Да это может быть еще и развод. Я тоже так могу. Посоветовать чего-нибудь. Нет уже. Информация должна быть бесплатная. Мне и денег не жалко. Только после того как поможет. Вот только нужно понимать, что это развод. Мы тут столько лет мучаемся, а тут вдруг нашелся такой @РоманРоман, и придумал волшебную таблетку. Просто смешно! 
Я знаю механизм своей проблемы. У меня нестабильность в шеи и пояснице. И я трезво понимаю, что волшебство не поможет. Позвонки вдруг просто так не станут стабильными!
Так что пускай дураков ищет!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я знаю механизм своей проблемы. У меня нестабильность в шеи и пояснице.


А как у вас нестабильность в пояснице проявляется? У меня самого сильный спондилолистез. И что-то долго не выздоравливаю. Как мне отсечь подозрения на нестабильность? Пробы с наклонами у меня  нормальные. Но может они нормальные были в момент съёмки за счёт мышц, а не за счёт позвоночника?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А как у вас нестабильность в пояснице проявляется? У меня самого сильный спондилолистез. И что-то долго не выздоравливаю. Как мне отсечь подозрения на нестабильность? Пробы с наклонами у меня  нормальные. Но может они нормальные были в момент съёмки за счёт мышц, а не за счёт позвоночника?


У меня на рентгене есть нестабильность. Ретролистез 3 мм динамическая фаза. Врач сказал, что нестабильность фактически. До мануальщика было 2 мм. Но это уже год прошел. Сейчас может и больше.
Как проявляется. Прострелы в ноги. Причем это зависит от положения позвоночника и тонуса мышц. Самая типичная проблема это сидеть не могу. 30 минут сижу, стопы начинают мурашками, потом вообще отнимаются, вскакиваю, хожу, ложусь. Иногда бывает вообще иду он там как-бы западает и начинает болеть нога, то левая, то правая. Очень разнообразно. То не болит, то болит. То раз упражнение сделаешь, позвоночником хрустнул, отпустило.
Ну а в шеи там синдром ПА, там головокружение, рвота и т.п.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Как проявляется. Прострелы в ноги.


Этого у меня нет.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Самая типичная проблема это сидеть не могу. 30 минут сижу, стопы начинают мурашками, потом вообще отнимаются,


Я посижу два часа - появляется скованность. После лёгкого ЛФК проходит. Но раньше ничего подобного не было.
Может и не от листеза у меня проблемы. Проблемы в ногах по ходу бедренного нерва. Думаю, что от ППМ. А листез у меня на уровне L5/S1. А бедренный нерв отходит выше.


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Авг 2018)

А протрузии есть?сколько мм?4-5?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> а протрузии есть?сколько мм?4-5?


Миллиметра два - не помню. Другое дело, у меня м/п диск разрушился и один позвонок наехал на другой. Но знающий товарищ смотрел межпозвонковое отверстие на МРТ и подтвердил, что оно достаточного размера для прохождения нервов. Так что по теории там не так и плохо. Хотя руками пол не достаю. Но мне вообще сейчас наклоняться трудно. По-видимому проблемы с ППМ. И, наверное, с прессом (прямые мышцы живота). По низу живота часто болит. Именно мышцы.


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Авг 2018)

А я у Вас видел,там похоже срослось все,стабилизировалось естественным образом.Я у Александра спрашиваю,у него прострелы в ноги


----------

